# شهداء القديسين.. صورهم  بتصميم..



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2011)

*
الرب ينيح نفوسهم
هم شهداء عن الرب يتشفعوا بنا..







*

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل..*


​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

*تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
*​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2011)

مع المسيح افضل جدااا


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم

شكرا يا كليمو


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

نيالهم
​


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

كان نفسي اشوفهم وربنا حققلي طلبتي عن طريقك 
ربنا يعزي اهاليهم
شكراااا كليمووو


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يناير 2011)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بختهم
قبالنا جميعا
مرسي كليمو


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 يناير 2011)

تصميم جميل ورائع اوى اوى 
بجد ميرسى كتيررر كليمووو 
تسلم ايديك بجد تعزية جميلة اوى منك 
الرب يسوع يعزى ويصبر اهاليهم 
وينيح نفوسهم مع الميسح يسوع ربنا 
باكليل الشهادة والافراح والتعزيات السماوية 
الرب اداهم نعمة كبيرة هى الاستشهاد على اسمه 
ودخلهم الى فرح قدسة والرب يعتنى باهليهم
 وتعزيات السماء للأهالى الشهداء الرب معهم 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
> تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
> تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
> تسلم أيدك . تسلم أيدك .شكرا يا غالى
> ...




الرب يسوع يحفظك  النهيسى العزيز

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

just member

مشكوررررررررر الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

روزي

الرب يباركك يا روزي


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> نيالهم
> ​



الرب يكون معك


----------



## *koki* (7 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
يابختهم


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> كان نفسي اشوفهم وربنا حققلي طلبتي عن طريقك
> ربنا يعزي اهاليهم
> شكراااا كليمووو




اوكي يا اني

مشكورة للمرور

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بختهم
> قبالنا جميعا
> مرسي كليمو




ميرسي لردك 

الرب يحميكِ


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> تصميم جميل ورائع اوى اوى
> بجد ميرسى كتيررر كليمووو
> تسلم ايديك بجد تعزية جميلة اوى منك
> الرب يسوع يعزى ويصبر اهاليهم
> ...



اشكرك نور 

لردك الاكثر من رائع

سصلام الرب معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شكرا كليمو



منور يا جون


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يناير 2011)

الانتخاب الطبيعي.
وهذا الاعتقاد مبني على أساس أن بعض الصغار تموت مبكرًا قبل الأوان لأن هناك مصدرًا محدودًا من الغذاء والماء والضروريات الأخرى للحياة لجميع الكائنات، لذا تتنافس هذه الكائنات وتتصارع للحصول على ضروريات البقاء. كما تكافح أيضًا لدفع الأخطار التي تدمرها. ونتيجة لذلك تحيا الأفراد ذات الصفات الملائمة للبقاء ودفع الأخطار بينما تموت الأفراد ذات الصفات غير الملائمة وغير القادرة على الحصول على ضروريات البقاء أو دفع الأخطار.
متي نفوق من سيطرة رجال الدين الذين لا يريدون لنا سوي الاهانات والصمت
امامنا ان نكون مثل الارمن ومسيحيون العراق ونتعرض للابادة وياتي بعدها رجال الدين يقولون لها ان تلك الامور للخير وبسماح من الله !!!!!!
او نكون مثل الاسبان والمارونيون في لبنان الذين تصدوا للعدوان فكتب الله لهم الحياة من اجل شجاعتهم
الم يحارب الملك البار قسطنطين وبحربة تم القضاء علي حكام روما الوثنيون وبدء العصر المسيحي!
الم تقرأو كتاب الحرب العادلة للقديس اغسطينوس الذي بة يوضح اسباب مبررة للدفاع عن المؤمنين
الم يكن مارجرجس قائد للجيوش وحارب حروب كثيرة
الم يأت الملاك لابو سيفين ومنحة سيف وقال لة ان يحارب اعدائة بة!!
اذن لماذا نرفض الدفاع عن انفسنا!؟
اننتظر بعد المجزرة القادمة ان يقوم اسقف اخر بشكر قائمة طويلة من المسئولين في الدولة مثلما حدث بعد مذبحة الاسكندرية!
اننتظر النجاة من اسقف سرب اشاعات عن انة سيتولي البابوية بعد البابا شنودة بعد ان ظهرت لة العذراء!
ام نسلم مستقبلنا للرهبان ليقولوا لنا ماذا علينا ان نفعل في اي امر من امورنا
وهم الذي يركب الواحد منهم سيارات فارهة بالملايين!​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

*koki*

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight

اللي نقدر نقولوه الله يستر

وتقف الحالة هنا ولا تتطور..


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight قال:


> الانتخاب الطبيعي.
> وهذا الاعتقاد مبني على أساس أن بعض الصغار تموت مبكرًا قبل الأوان لأن هناك مصدرًا محدودًا من الغذاء والماء والضروريات الأخرى للحياة لجميع الكائنات، لذا تتنافس هذه الكائنات وتتصارع للحصول على ضروريات البقاء. كما تكافح أيضًا لدفع الأخطار التي تدمرها. ونتيجة لذلك تحيا الأفراد ذات الصفات الملائمة للبقاء ودفع الأخطار بينما تموت الأفراد ذات الصفات غير الملائمة وغير القادرة على الحصول على ضروريات البقاء أو دفع الأخطار.
> متي نفوق من سيطرة رجال الدين الذين لا يريدون لنا سوي الاهانات والصمت
> امامنا ان نكون مثل الارمن ومسيحيون العراق ونتعرض للابادة وياتي بعدها رجال الدين يقولون لها ان تلك الامور للخير وبسماح من الله !!!!!!
> ...



بشرياً معك حق بالكلام اللي كاتبه

انما لو اصغينا لصوت الرب 

فهو مختلف وما العمل هذا ديننا دين السماح والتسامح 




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2011)

إيه الأفكار الحلوة ديه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه الأفكار الحلوة ديه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## Nemo (13 يناير 2011)

تصميم راااااااااائع كليمو
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يناير 2011)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم
تصميم رررررررررائع
تشكر كليمو
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه 
شكرا على التصميم يا كليمو 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 يناير 2011)

الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم 

شكرا كليمو على التصميم ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> تصميم راااااااااائع كليمو
> الرب يباركك





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الرب ينيح نفوسهم
> تصميم رررررررررائع
> تشكر كليمو
> ربنا يعوضك​*


الرب ينيح نفوسهم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه
> شكرا على التصميم يا كليمو
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكراااا اخي كوكو

لمرورك الكريم

الرب يسوع يبارك فيك


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم
> 
> شكرا كليمو على التصميم ​



جزيل الشكر لمرورك الكريم

الرب يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## نونوس14 (17 فبراير 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدااااااااااااااااااا*
*بجد وفكرة جديدة كمان*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا ينمى موهبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

نونوسسسسسسسسسسس



شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

soso a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

